# Was ist besser? 1600Mhz mit CL9 oder 1866Mhz mit CL10?



## hmk1234 (25. September 2014)

Was ist besser? 1600Mhz mit CL9 or 1866Mhz mit CL10?

1.8452412 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
2.16GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. September 2014)

1866 mit CL10 ist ein bisschen besser. Kannst hier mal schauen AnandTech | Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill


----------



## crys_ (25. September 2014)

Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken wenn du nicht gerade auf Benchmarkscores aus bist


----------



## LalalukaOC (25. September 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken wenn du nicht gerade auf Benchmarkscores aus bist


 
Stimmt nicht ganz wenn eventuell IGPU benutzt wird bringt das ordentlich FPS.
Und mit starker Grafikkarte hilft es das man nicht so schnell ins CPU Limit läuft.
Aber bei den Unterschied von 266Mhz und einem CL merkst du normal nix.
Ich habe das bei meinem Setup schonmal bei der von mir häufig benutzten Source-Engine ausprobiert einmal mit meiner IGPU und einmal mit einer GTX 780.
Von DDR3-1600 auf DDR3-2400 bringt das da ungefähr 25-30FPS auf IGPU und 20-25FPS auf GTX 780.
Als Testobjekte habe ich da als DX11 Anwärter Insurgency, CS:GO und Portal2 getestet aus der Standart Engine Portal und Half Life 2.
Für mich hat sich der schnelle Speicher gelohnt aber ich glaube das 266mhz nicht soviel bringen und wenn auch nur in Verbindung mit High End Karten auf Full-HD und IGPUs.


----------



## IluBabe (26. September 2014)

> 16GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10


 kostet 152,63€ -> wenn schon schneller RAM dann sollte man bei dem Preis den man bereit ist auszugeben auch gleich was ordentliches nehmen: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ab €144,01. 

Sofern die CPU/das Board den RAM trägt. - Da keine Board/CPU genannt wurde. Sollte aber vorher nochmal  geschrieben werden was da der Unterbau ist, denn AMD als auch ätere Intel Plattformen von Z97/Z87 zicken da schon und bevorzugen eher 2133er.


----------

